# Paris Hilton – für Gesundheitskampagne zugenommen?



## Mandalorianer (11 Jan. 2011)

*Paris Hilton – für Gesundheitskampagne zugenommen?*​

Zu den nahe liegenden Schwangerschaftsgerüchten der letzten Wochen hat Paris Hilton bis heute geschwiegen. Totschweigen konnte sie sie zwar nicht, aber neuerdings gibt es eine mögliche Erklärung für die angeblich knapp zehn Kilogramm mehr auf Paris’ Hüften, die tatsächlich nicht auf Nachwuchs hindeutet. Es hieß, dass Paris für eine Gesundheitskampagne, die junge Mädchen vom ungesunden Magertrend wegbringen soll, unter medizinischer Aufsicht zugenommen habe. Die Kampagne sei von einer medizinischen Studie begleitet worden!

Im Vorfeld hätte Paris sogar – ebenfalls unter medizinischer Aufsicht – abgenommen, um sich möglichst kurvenlos nackt ablichten lassen. Nun stehe die Hotelerbin wieder vor einem Nacktshooting.* Die Vorher-Nachher-Fotos sollen im Ernährungsmagazin „Journal of Nutrition”* erscheinen. Ziel sei es, jungen Frauen zu veranschaulichen, dass ein kurviger Körper nicht weniger attraktiv ist als ein extrem schlanker, wenn nicht sogar attraktiver – und vor allem gesünder.

*Gruss Gollum:thumbup:*


----------



## Q (11 Jan. 2011)

Her mit dem gesunden Körper :drip:  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (12 Sep. 2011)

wo sind die Pics?


----------

